
Ford GoBike launches in the Bay Area starting tomorrow - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/ford-gobike-launches-in-the-bay-area-starting-tomorrow
======
DrScump
Given that adults are legally required to wear helmets (CVC 21212) and GoBike
seems to have no provision for loaning or renting any... _what could go
wrong?_

Same with lights, for rides not within Sunup to Sundown (technically, there is
20 minutes leeway on either).

Years ago, I was actually pulled over by a Palo Alto cop around sundown,
allegedly for lacking lights; fortunately, I knew the law and wasn't cited.

------
fiftyacorn
A car company sponsoring a bike share is taking the piss

